# IxR Kompesation, was ist das?



## Merten1982 (14 Februar 2008)

*IxR Kompensation, was ist das?*

Bei Regler für Gleichstromantriebe gibt es häufig ein Poti für "IxR Kompensation", was stellt man damit ein?

Mir ist klar das bei einem Gleichstrommotor 
U ~ Drehzehl
I ~ Moment
ist, und das bei der IxR Regelung anstatt einem externen Tacho die Ankerspannung zur Ermittelung des Istwertes genutzt wird, aber was macht die IxR Kompensation, was wird da kompensiert?

Bei google finde ich auch nix gescheites, was mir hilft...


----------



## Zottel (15 Februar 2008)

Merten1982 schrieb:


> Bei Regler für Gleichstromantriebe gibt es häufig ein Poti für "IxR Kompensation", was stellt man damit ein?
> 
> Mir ist klar das bei einem Gleichstrommotor
> U ~ Drehzehl
> ...


Nimm mal an, du hättest Ankerspannungsregelung. Dann mißt der Regler die Klemmenspannung. Bei höherem Strom gehen in der Zuleitung und am inneren Widerstand des Ankers mehr davon verloren. IxR Kompensation liefert mit wachsendem Strom einen Zuschlag zum Sollwert der bei richtiger Einstellung den Spannungsabfall gerade ausgleicht. Ohne IxR-Kompensation fiele die Drehzahl ab.
Wenn du einen Tacho hast, gleicht der Drehzahlregler den Spannungsabfall auch aus, jedenfalls im stationären Zustand und bei langsamen Änderungen.
Bei schnellen Änderungen spielen jedoch die unterschiedlichen Zeitkonstanten eine Rolle: Beide Regler sind PI-Regler. Der Drehzahlregler ist jedoch  um  Faktor 10 oder mehr langsamer (Tn). Tritt nun ein (positiver) Lastwechsel auf, erhöht sich der Motorstrom. Aufgrund des höheren Spannungsabfalls sinkt die Drehzahl und erst darauf reagieren Tacho und Drehzahlregler und erhöhen den Stromsollwert. Die IxR-Kompensation wirkt aber schon früher direkt auf den Stromsollwert.


----------



## DN8 (15 Februar 2008)

Unter IxR Kompensation versteht man die Spannungserhöhung zum ausgleich von Ohmschen anteil der Leitung und Spule.


----------

